# Commencal Händler in Deutschland



## JeJe_230 (2. Februar 2021)

Hallo, ich wollte mir dieses Jahr ein neues Bike anlegen und habe mich für ein Commencal entschieden. Weil ich mir das Bike ganz gerne einmal Persönlich ansehen möchte würde ich gerne zu einen Laden gehen der commencal in Deutschland verkauft. Leider finde ich im Internet keine Deutschen Händler, da wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr einen Commencal Händler in Deutschland kennt?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. Februar 2021)

RadsportZentrale Hersbruck - Der Fahrrad-Laden in Hersbruck
					

Unser Fahrrad-Laden ist spezialisiert auf Ebikes, Citybikes, Rennräder, Mountainbikes und Kinderräder. Erstklassiger Service im Herzen Hersbrucks.



					radsportzentrale-hersbruck.de
				




Hat aber nicht unbedingt was im Laden stehen.

P.S. Commencal steht nicht auf der Website, ist aber so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JeJe_230 (2. Februar 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> RadsportZentrale Hersbruck - Der Fahrrad-Laden in Hersbruck
> 
> 
> Unser Fahrrad-Laden ist spezialisiert auf Ebikes, Citybikes, Rennräder, Mountainbikes und Kinderräder. Erstklassiger Service im Herzen Hersbrucks.
> ...


Danke für die Antwort, aber die verkaufen Gar keine Bikes von Commencal.


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (3. Februar 2021)

Bike Performence Dresden die vertreiben Commencal Bikes.


----------



## spümco (4. Februar 2021)

bike-components.de haben auch Commencal im Angebot - aktuell ehe begrenzt, aber kannst ja mal anfragen


----------



## thimsche (4. Februar 2021)

Radbox in Freiburg.
Die haben soweit ich weiß auch welche Vorort.


----------



## anderson (13. Februar 2021)

Was für ein Rad willst du denn kaufen? Ich bin im Herbst in der Radbox ein Meta AM in M gefahren und sie hatten noch ein Meta TR in L als Testrad vor Ort. Sehr netter Laden. Du könntest dort auch Transition anschauen oder wenn du Vollbart trägst sogar ein schönes Lastenrad.


----------



## JeJe_230 (13. Februar 2021)

anderson schrieb:


> Was für ein Rad willst du denn kaufen? Ich bin im Herbst in der Radbox ein Meta AM in M gefahren und sie hatten noch ein Meta TR in L als Testrad vor Ort. Sehr netter Laden. Du könntest dort auch Transition anschauen oder wenn du Vollbart trägst sogar ein schönes Lastenrad.


Ich will mir ein Meta AM oder ein Clash holen bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher welches. Aber vielen Dank für den Tipp👍


----------

